# Ring Neck Dove Free To Good Home (UK)



## amberuk19 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, i have a 2 year old female ring neck dove, we just dont have the space or time for her anymore sadly! and i want her to go to a really good sactuary shes very friendly but still abit timid when you handle her as she was caught by my cat when she was young thats how we found her and she was far too young to be let back out into the wild!. anyway i live in derby, if anyone wants to rehome her where she can be outside in an avairy please let me know, email me at [email protected] also i will try and get some pics up asap, also she has a over grown upper beak which has curved but shes having no problems with it might need trimming i just want her to go to some one more experienced and who will take good care of her!. please email me if you think you can look after her thankyou.


----------

